# Rusty 2017 Newmar Mountain Aire # 904502. Please don't let this happen to you !!!



## RustyNewmar

Dear fellow RV'ers, here is a link to the pictures from underneath our brand new Mountain Air.  Please note most of these shots were taken by the dealer prior to us taking delivery !

https://imgur.com/a/7InJw

     After being invited, we traveled to Georgia to attend the open house at National Indoor RV Center. We meet our future sales person Angie Morrell and were treated to a wonderful time wile viewing many motor coaches.  We left Georgia with every confidence in our new dealer.  

     A short time later we traveled to Texas to view and fall in love with a 2017 Newmar Mountain Aire.  We agreed to the sale the last week of 2016 with delivery in late April 2017.  After owning, servicing and repairing our four prior Newmar units we felt no need to slither under our new 2017.

     We found rust early summer 2017.  After confirming rust with Newmar, Newmar blamed the dealer.  We contacted NIRVC, intending to explain the factory finger pointing.  Much to our surprise,NIRVC quickly informed us of, and e-mailed us dozens of pictures of what would have been deal ending rust !!

     Our last E-mail contact with Newmar was on January 2nd 2018, sent directly to Mr Miller- President and Mr. Parks- CEO.  The only question contained in this E-mail was "The great saddening deal of rust in the suspension and steering components brings questions of safety, can this coach be driven on public roads at freeway speeds ?".  To this date, there has never been an e-mail response.

     It is our hope, in making this public, no other RV customers will have to endure this great deal of frustration and stress.

     Thank you, Paul & Kim


----------



## Ronnie Fralicks

RustyNewmar said:


> Dear fellow RV'ers, here is a link to the pictures from underneath our brand new Mountain Air.  Please note most of these shots were taken by the dealer prior to us taking delivery !
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7InJw
> 
> 
> After being invited, we traveled to Georgia to attend the open house at National Indoor RV Center. We meet our future sales person Angie Morrell and were treated to a wonderful time wile viewing many motor coaches.  We left Georgia with every confidence in our new dealer.
> 
> A short time later we traveled to Texas to view and fall in love with a 2017 Newmar Mountain Aire.  We agreed to the sale the last week of 2016 with delivery in late April 2017.  After owning, servicing and repairing our four prior Newmar units we felt no need to slither under our new 2017.
> 
> We found rust early summer 2017.  After confirming rust with Newmar, Newmar blamed the dealer.  We contacted NIRVC, intending to explain the factory finger pointing.  Much to our surprise,NIRVC quickly informed us of, and e-mailed us dozens of pictures of what would have been deal ending rust !!
> 
> Our last E-mail contact with Newmar was on January 2nd 2018, sent directly to Mr Miller- President and Mr. Parks- CEO.  The only question contained in this E-mail was "The great saddening deal of rust in the suspension and steering components brings questions of safety, can this coach be driven on public roads at freeway speeds ?".  To this date, there has never been an e-mail response.
> 
> It is our hope, in making this public, no other RV customers will have to endure this great deal of frustration and stress.
> 
> Thank you, Paul & Kim


  Looks like it has been drove thru some salted roads. If they won't do any thing you better get it cleaned up and some paint are some thing on it. Good Luck  Ronnie in Okla.


----------

